# A Few Pics From Canada



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Went to Canada with Justin, Brody and Casey. Had a blast! Adam


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Brody needs to keep his hat on for pictures, especially that last one.....nevermind that was the sun. oke:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

That photo into the sun is fantastic............great wallpaper!


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

first and last pics are amazing.. i wanted to go so bad but my group bugged out on me.. congrats


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ndwaterfowler said:


> Brody needs to keep his hat on for pictures, especially that last one.....nevermind that was the sun. oke:


 :lol: :lol: :splat:

Adam, I finally burned a CD of all the pics I took in canada for Justin. You want one too? Send me your address if so and I'll get em out tomorrow.

I posted some of these on the baitpile a while back but I'll add some from the trip.









muley bucks


















last night of the trip hunt that we wouldn't have done without Aboller's ambition. He wanted us to drop him off in this unscouted field w/ 100 decoys. We were shot but didn't want to miss out on anything so we joined. Birds didn't show up until sunset or after.










BALLIN!
















speck on the right should have got mounted.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

honesty awesome pictures guys.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Brody, I would love the cd, I will pm you my address. Awsome pics by the way!! I like the night pic the best, it makes you remember just how stoked we were by the smiles on our faces !!! Gota love the face paint !!

Adam


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Good looking hunts guys.......


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Well I think I have learned my lesson, I am not going to work in early oct. Ever again. Definetly jealous but at least I took a few down here in nd. Hey adam what's ur decoy inventory like now?


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

You know me Jon, I can always use more! I have about 20 doz sillosock sentries for sale if you are intrested.

Adam


----------

